# dwarf sags not so dwarf - can I trim them?



## kristap (Oct 31, 2005)

Help - I accidentally did something right and don't know how to handle it!

I bought a load of dwarf sags some months ago and for the longest time ... while I tried to sort out my water issues, they stayed small (4-6"). Recently, however, they have grown so tall that they have reached the surface and bent across it. This is especially 'troubling' as they put out runners like mad and those are nearly as tall. These are about 14" or longer in height and they have started to block out light to their shorter neighbors (anubias, glosso, etc). 

I would hate to cut them back and kill them but need some way to reign them in .


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

I think you may have _Sagittaria subulata var._ (Grassleaf sag)
Never owned this plant or dwarf sags. So i'm not 100% sure about trimming, But IMO you should be safe trimming it back..


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

kristap said:


> "...they have reached the surface and bent across it...<and> are about 14" or longer in height..."


:icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek: I do not mean to offend, but are you absolutely _sure_ that these are dwarf sags? Although to be truthful my own "dwarfs" seem to be thinking about getting taller as well. My own experience has been that if you cut across a leaf, that's a dead leaf. I pull leaves out from the base but if all the leaves are 14" or better in length ultimately that won't do any good.

I had this reply ready to go earlier, but the tornado sirens went off in the middle of it.

Another day in the springtime in Alabama :icon_roll ...


----------



## bpm2000 (Feb 16, 2005)

Dwarf sags are known to get not-so-dwarf all the sudden. I never cut mine back when I used to have them, I would just pull the large ones up and toss em, and replant a smaller plant growing off a runner in its place. Needless to say, the plant was a PITA for me and I tossed it all (I cut back a few here and there and I don't remember it dying but perhaps someone can elaborate better if they've actually practiced it regularly).


----------



## kristap (Oct 31, 2005)

They were labelled 'dwarf' when I bought them but I am by no means certain that they are dwarf. In fact, I rather think that the lot which I received was 50/50 dwarf as some are still only 4-6". I have the longer/taller ones in a separate group but they are getting way too long and will either have to be removed, which saddens me because they are such a beautiful, bright green, or cut back.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 3, 2005)

I think you do have 'dwarf' sagittaria, but there is a variety: sagittaria subulata var. pulsilla that gets around 4 inches max and looks identical.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I had Dwarf Sags for a short while and decided to trash them. They did stay small but they grew runners in every direction possible.

Here they are located on the right:


----------



## acwitness (Jan 2, 2006)

I had dwarf sag - stayed small for a couple of months and then started growing like crazy and even flowered when I started adding more ferts. Plants went to the top of the tank and runners went everywhere - I ended up pulling it out a couple of weeks ago because I would pull out runners and new ones would pop up days later. Too much work!!


----------



## chrism (Mar 15, 2006)

from what i've read they do this from time to time...



> Sagittaria subulata is common and widespread in South and North America. It is a modest plant and therefore a good starter plant, though it prefers a relatively fine substrate. The narrow leaves it placed in a rosette and tubers are sometime set on the offshoots. Placed in the foreground it soon develops a dense cover from offshoots. For years Sagittaria subulata maintains its low growth form but dependent on for example age, light intensity and population density it suddenly stretches up to a height of 50 cm and sets flowers. Such plants are often mistaken for Vallisneria. Replanted in the background of the aquarium Sagittaria subulata often turns back into the low growth form.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

> Such plants are often mistaken for Vallisneria.


funny i was gonna suggest you had vallis instead 

I would NOT trim the leaves half way down, it's all or nothin. If you trim all the leaves, maybe it will grow back to it's short form?


----------



## arisk (Jan 11, 2004)

I have the same scenario.
They were sold as "dwarf", but I can't guarantee they are.

I just cut them with scissors. It doesn't harm them.


----------

